# Prespawn Hawg



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 23, 2008)

With the Bassmaster Classic going on in the upper part of my state, I decided to do a little fishing of my own. I was worried about catching fish because a lot of pros came back with smaller bags today than yesterday. 10 minutes into my trip, I felt a hit on my Mann's crankbait and I swung on it. Immediately my rod bent and I whispered, "Oh yeah." The fish then jumped and I said (closer to yelled) it again. I lipped the fish and admired it for a second. This fish was the opposite of the skinny bass I caught out of this pond not too long ago. The stomach of this fish was bulging, and it looked like a football. She weighed 4 pounds 15 ounces. I caught two more fish, one was under a pound and one was a pound and a half. The bigger of these two had three or four teeth that were a lot longer than they usually are, and they stabbed my thumb pretty well.

The biggest bass of the night was my biggest of the year. I wish I could have gotten a better picture of the fish, but I wanted to get it back in the water as quickly as possible. I also wanted to get a picture of the bait in the fish's mouth. If she had eaten the bait any more, she would have been gut hooked or hooked in her gills.

The pictures are of the two bigger fish.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 23, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> With the Bassmaster Classic going on in the upper part of my state, I decided to do a little fishing of my own. I was worried about catching fish because a lot of pros came back with smaller bags today than yesterday. 10 minutes into my trip, I felt a hit on my Mann's crankbait and I swung on it. Immediately my rod bent and I whispered, "Oh yeah." The fish then jumped and I said (closer to yelled) it again. I lipped the fish and admired it for a second. This fish was the opposite of the skinny bass I caught out of this pond not too long ago. The stomach of this fish was bulging, and it looked like a football. I caught two more fish, one was under a pound and one was a pound and a half. The bigger of these two had three or four teeth that were a lot longer than they usually are, and they stabbed my thumb pretty well.
> 
> The biggest bass of the night was my biggest of the year. I wish I could have gotten a better picture of the fish, but I wanted to get it back in the water as quickly as possible. I also wanted to get a picture of the bait in the fish's mouth. If she had eaten the bait any more, she would have been gut hooked or hooked in her gills.
> 
> The pictures are of the two bigger fish.





Killer man nice catch!!!!!!!!! im diggin them loafers to lol


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 23, 2008)

Very nice catch


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice catch man. I've been trying to get out.....we have had crappy weather the past few days. I seen some warmer weather coming when I checked, hopefully I'll get out soon.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice fish man, what type of manns, a baby 1-? or something else.


----------



## whj812 (Feb 23, 2008)

thats a nice one man.....good fishing!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 23, 2008)

BassAddict, I know the shoes are a nice tough to the picture.  They are an old pair and everything was wet and kinda cold, so I didn't want to wear flip flops and I don't have any other shoes around the house.

Slim, I'm pretty sure the bait is a Baby Minus. I'm not sure because someone gave it to me after they found it.


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 23, 2008)

Out fishing in loafers. Nice. Congrats on your personal best of 08


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2008)

Killer fish man! 


Those loafers...Even Snopp D O Double G would be proud of! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice catch!  . Man I wish this weather would break and get warmer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2008)

Great Job Dude - and ignore the loafer comments, it is the fish that matter


----------



## little anth (Feb 24, 2008)

Jim said:


> Killer fish man!
> 
> 
> Those loafers...Even Snopp D O Double G would be proud of! :lol: :lol:



fo sho


----------



## mtnman (Feb 25, 2008)

nice fish dude and as for the loafer I wish i could wear loafers fishing right now but to much snow. i havnt seen a bass in months around here. Im hoping to get out for a while today but I still have to wear them Damn boots! Nice catch keep up the good work.


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice fish... way to go!


----------



## shizzy (Feb 25, 2008)

Really nice fish man, good job. Thanks for the pics as usual.


----------

